# SOG vs Cold Steel tomahawks



## Anthony

Cant deside which to buy next help me deside between a SOG Tactical tomahawk or a Cold Steel Trench Hawk.....reviews, suggestions?

-Anthony


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Im not impressed with the feel of the SOG's so I would go Cold Steel if I got one of those two.


----------



## trainershawn

I don't own either but, if I was in the market for one, my personal choice would be Cold Steel.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco

One of the mods will probably delete this one or the other one for you. Just shoot one of them a PM.


----------



## SOCOM42

I have a cold steel Vietnam hawk and i like it. It is sharp enough to shave with. 

I did the handle in 550 para cord for good gripping and a lanyard.

I also have 6 other cold steel blades that i got about 10-15 years ago, all are well made.

My two favorites are my stainless tanto and my trailmaster.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco

To answer your question, I'm not a big fan of combat tomahawks. I've always figured anything a tomahawk can do a hatchet or ax can do better.

I do love my hatchets and axes though. Most of them are very old, some I've rehandled ... some I am in the process of rehandling.

This USA 1920s made bearclaw ...



















... became the one, second from the right.










And this broken handled Marbles was repaired and lengthened to what you see on top ...










Some of the others ...










Some of these ax heads are over 100 years old ... about to get new handles.


----------



## Anthony

Gallo which would you take in a SHTF scenario


----------



## vulf

Neither go for the M48 tomahawk, insane beast light, powerful and throws awesome and a great price.
United Cutlery M48 Hawk Axe Tactical Tomahawk


----------



## RONSERESURPLUS

I have the SOG Smaller Hawk, I have handled the Cold steel if your looking for the USGI Cold steel is it, I like the shorter length and Liter weight and handle on the sog

SOG FASTHAWK, GOT NEW. paid too much. LOL


----------



## jeff diner

*Sog review 2015 if anyone still interested*

I found a pretty good review on the SOG tactical over at FatherSonPreppers.com If any of you guys are interested its pretty good. The authors John and Tony are a father and son team. John cut his arm open while trying to break the nylon handle. Sog Tactical Tomahawk Review


----------



## Camel923

I have a cold steel tomahawk and a sog fast hawk. I prefer the fast hawk by a wide margin.


----------



## Mule13

i have a few axe heads laying around, think im gonna do this to one. it looks fast and deadly


----------



## shooter

I have both. They are both great. I tend to grab the SOG over the Cold Steel because the handle feels better in my hand.


----------



## Medic33

I'm with gallo a good hatchet can't be beat -except for weight ,the tomahawks are lighter and if weight to speed is your thing drop the axe and get a machete or in my case a kukri cause anything your hawk can do my kukri can do better. 
and BTW Gallo that is freaking awesome


----------



## XDs

Honestly youd be better off going to farmking and getting a good hatchet. Had a sog had a cold steel. Both handles broke splitting the pelvic bone on bambis. I hear they're good for splitting flesh. But anything harder than that they're junk.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

If you want to spend the money on cold steel, go for it. They do the same thing.


----------



## Kauboy

The thread is 3 years old. I don't imagine he's still seeking advice...


----------



## SGG

Hey guys...The new members (like me) enjoy the bumps on old threads with some useful info!


----------



## XDs

Kauboy said:


> The thread is 3 years old. I don't imagine he's still seeking advice...


Whoops. My bad.


----------

